# Inbreeding... continued



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

In response to Kadi's thread, which is over 57 days old, and unable to append my comment....

I've discussed the "theory" of inbreeding exhaustively for several years, and don't care to get into that, but would state that I'm not at all adverse to the usefulness of it's practice. My latest litter, "U" von Ehret was born 9 and a half months back, as the result of a father/daughter breeding. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1975065-ulrica-von-ehret 

Every breeding is a case by case experiment, regardless of inbreeding or not, so not much I would want to generalize on the topic when specifics can bear profound consequence. In my breeding, the daughter was already herself linebred on Nick and Yoschy, further compounding those genes in her breeding back to her sire. Not a bad specimen in the batch, and I would ABSOLUTELY repeat this breeding without hesitation. The link I provided is of the female I have kept for further development of my personal bloodlines.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

moved to http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f28/inbreeding-31529/index7.html#post504450


----------

